# lower leg hematoma



## oldnoob (Apr 7, 2008)

did this a week ago on a semi-steep endo.. I guess the bike hit it, but didn't really notice it till later in the evening after the ride. I probably made it worse by riding with it a few days later... Right now its only painful when I first stand up or get up in the morning. i guess from the blood pressure increase from gravity upon standing. after standing and walking a few steps the pain/throb kinda subsides. Saw the doc yesterday and he gave me antibiotics cause the area around it was red and warm compared to the rest of the leg. (altho its an HMO doc so I'm not 100% sold on that diagnosis, because i thought that was a normal symptom of a hematoma) 

anyone have one of these suckers? how long before you rode again? I can ride without pain, but dont want to do further damage tho if riding is a bad idea.


----------



## Drew K. (May 30, 2006)

i got one from a fall at work, i was not able to climb a ladder for a month because of a hematoma. i wasn't riding much at the time, like i do now though... did they mention anything about blood clots? do they have you wrapping it and putting a piece of foam in there to try and break it up? doing any pt? i was having ultrasounds done to break mine up as well... Hope this helps!


----------



## oldnoob (Apr 7, 2008)

Drew K. said:


> did they mention anything about blood clots? do they have you wrapping it and putting a piece of foam in there to try and break it up? doing any pt? i was having ultrasounds done to break mine up as well... Hope this helps!


no foam or pt....the bruising is dissipating nicely. still a lump tho. wearing compression socks helps a little. i know that wont go away right away, but just wondering when/if its ok to at least road ride without making matters worse.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

I banged by quad hard and got a similar "lump" and bruise. See Deep Thigh Bruise thread. I know it's not the same injury but....

Took a month before i could ride again. 

Definately try to get a scrip for some PT if you can.

Best,


----------



## TrickyRCAF (Jun 18, 2008)

I am very surprised you got antibiotics for that, I have had too many of those massive hematoma's from blocking shots playing hockey and have never had any issues. Can anyone enlighten me as to why antibiotics would be prescribed for a closed wound like that?


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

The antibiotics were for the cellulitis. It is a soft tissue infection that can be caused by the blood flow interruption after a big contusion like that.


----------



## TrickyRCAF (Jun 18, 2008)

*Thanks*



mlepito said:


> The antibiotics were for the cellulitis. It is a soft tissue infection that can be caused by the blood flow interruption after a big contusion like that.


Thanks a bunch, 
I am researching that right now, I am guessing if I had gone to the Doc after my hematoma's I may have gotten antibiotics as well. I will keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## seniorbiker (Dec 4, 2007)

Had one on my lower leg that swelled up like a balloon almost instantly from a fall on the trail . Looked awful but really didnt hurt much . Used ice, elevation and rest for a few days when i could on it - finally went to the doctor and he ended up draining the hematoma and giving me antibiotics. Took about a month for the leg to get back to semi-normal size .


----------

